# Basement workshop walls



## Dave13104 (Apr 16, 2017)

I have a small workshop in the unfinished portion of my basement. Right now it's got sheetrock on the finished side of the wall and just studs on the unfinished side. I want to put up a sheet (probably) product of some sort to protect the reverse side of the finished space SR and to give me options for hanging stuff on the walls.

In the past I have used sheetrock for my workshop walls but I hate working with the stuff and to hang shelves, etc you have to find a stud. I guess OSB is a cheap alternative but pretty ugly - even when painted. Any ideas?


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Sheathing plywood (RTD or CDX), T1-11, MDO? More expensive than either drywall or OSB-but I think you could attach something without worrying about finding a stud.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I used "car siding" or tongue and groove boards on my walls. Great for hanging stuff wherever. I like the woodshop look also.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

> I used "car siding" or tongue and groove boards on my walls. Great for hanging stuff wherever. I like the woodshop look also.
> - Woodchuck2010


The car siding looks fantastic. It's a classic look for sure.


----------



## RobertsPlace (Aug 19, 2012)

> Sheathing plywood (RTD or CDX), T1-11, MDO? More expensive than either drywall or OSB-but I think you could attach something without worrying about finding a stud.
> 
> - Bill_Steele


These are great options. Also, plywood siding is nice. And it comes grooved which could add some horizontal or vertical interest.


----------

